# Wages...Ground man vs. climber



## Canyonbc (Apr 28, 2007)

What should a ground man and climber be making an hour in California....not the best...but decent, experinced and hard working??

Any idea/suggestions


----------



## SRT-Tech (Apr 29, 2007)

most companies treat groundworkers as disposable labour, work em until they drop , replace em with another one. The wages reflect as such. The groundie works non stop, breaking his back, developing muscle injuries but the companies dont care. 

:monkey:


----------



## Highclimber OR (Apr 29, 2007)

depends on what company you work for. Some will treat you better than others. I have been a "Groundman" since I was 7 and climbed since I was 11 and have worked for various companies doing both and sometimes you are appreciated, sometimes not. A good Roping Groundman is hard to find and is not treated badly as there are not many who are that good. Around here the roof is about 15-18/hour for an excellent non-climbing Groundman.


----------



## ASD (Apr 29, 2007)

Ground person with no exp. $10

climber up to $35

all others fall in that range some where


----------



## Canyonbc (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats what i was looking for...

thank you

all


----------

